# Thanatus vulgaris?



## diadematus (Nov 14, 2006)

This little gal showed up in the carton of microcrickets...

The guys at Martin Lemke's Spinnen-Forum helped me narrow it down to either
Thanatus vulgaris or possibly the common Philodromus dispar. Body length is about 4 mm.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevin_pfeiffer/295956152/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevin_pfeiffer/295954741/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevin_pfeiffer/297576910/

She's in a container (with a book over the top as she can really climb) and has consumed several microcrickets tonight. In German the general name is Laufspinne, I think ("running spider").

-Kevin


----------



## diadematus (Nov 22, 2006)

*Molted*

She molted today. How long might it be before she is ready to hunt for prey again? BTW, almost definately Thanatus vulgaris -- an American import.

It's remarkable how much smaller the opisthosoma is now, in proportion to the prosoma. Below her, in the picture, is the "exuvium" (my new word for the day).

-K


----------



## padkison (Nov 22, 2006)

Nice picture


----------



## diadematus (Nov 23, 2006)

padkison said:


> Nice picture


Thanks. It could be better, as it was shot through the polycarbonate side of the container -- clear, but not exactly of optical quality. Next time, glass.

-K


----------



## Sof (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice spider, I've never seen this one before. Don't feed it for 3 - 4 days after she molted depending on her size. How big is she now? Whenever you get around to feeding her again you should post pics of her eating


----------



## diadematus (Nov 28, 2006)

Sof said:


> Nice spider, I've never seen this one before. Don't feed it for 3 - 4 days after she molted depending on her size. How big is she now? Whenever you get around to feeding her again you should post pics of her eating


So far, her catching prey has always happened "off-stage", because it goes so quickly. I've noticed I have to be careful with size, as she's still no longer than 4mm; without the leverage and entrapment benefits that the orb weavers enjoy, she is not capable, it seems, of catching anything much larger than herself.

Here is another picture, from yesterday. Notice how much darker the prosoma has become.


----------



## Sof (Dec 1, 2006)

I thought she would have been bigger, the picture is deceiving haha.

She looks even better now, nice shot as well, very sharp.


----------



## diadematus (Dec 6, 2006)

*For the feeding fans*

Another feeding photo, this time Thanatus vulg. with a pinhead cricket. The spider is now approx. 5 mm long. This is a composite of two images to increase DOF (depth of field). The color seems to have gone off in the wrong direction, though. :-(


----------



## jen1302 (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice shot i to have one i also found in crix box as you can see.


----------

